# ECNL Championship Draw Best XI's TDS



## PLSAP

Anyone know who was named? Opinions on it, changes or other players you think should have been named?


----------



## chargerfan

PLSAP said:


> Anyone know who was named? Opinions on it, changes or other players you think should have been named?


Do you have a link to this list?


----------



## Anomaly

Which age group do you need?


----------



## chargerfan

Anomaly said:


> Which age group do you need?


2003


----------



## Anomaly

chargerfan said:


> 2003


U14
*D Alexandra Mohr, San Diego Surf:* Size was no obstacle for Mohr during the ECNL Playoffs. Fullbacks are sometimes overlooked on this level, but they shouldn’t be as next level prospects. Mohr had a whale of a tournament for the Surf as the team’s primary pressing left back. She was typically the smallest player on the field, but her speed, passing ability and marking nullified any disadvantage.

*D Macy Blackburn, Solar Chelsea:* If you’re looking for the best U14 defender from Rockford, Blackburn’s probably your pick. The Texas Tech pledge was a bottle rocket right back for the duration, overlapping on the right and confusing teams’ game plans with her blend of crossing ability and speed. The scary thing for Solar Chelsea’s competitors is Blackburn will only get better.

*D Reece Wortmann, Real Colorado:* The Real Colorado defense would not have been where it was without the statuesque presence of Wortmann holding up the line in the middle. Wortmann was the anchor of Real Colorado’s defense in Rockford, providing a steady, calm presence in the middle of the park and breaking up most every attack she was directly confronted with.

*M Olivia Pena, Solar Chelsea:* As part of Solar Chelsea’s title-winning midfield, Pena was a constant menace with her slithery movement and slippery passes that always seemed to work through the cracks. Wearing the No. 10 shirt, Pena always seemed to crop up in challenging situations and pick out the right pass. And her ability to buy herself time and space is a commodity not many players have.

*M Alexys Ocampo, Arsenal FC:* Ocampo slid largely under the national radar until now, but that should be about to change. Arsenal FC was arguably the best team in the tourney not to make the U14 final, and Ocampo was the team’s beating creative heart. She camped out in the hole underneath Arsenal’s skilled forward fleet and positively picked teams apart. One of the event’s best pure No. 10s.

*M Allison Perry, Solar Chelsea:* Without question, Perry earned the TDS U14 MVP award for her massive performances in Rockford. She was Solar Chelsea’s all-action, do-everything central midfielder, and while she rarely had to drop in to help defensively, she can run box to box. Bagging a goal in the title game to seal a championship wasn’t a bad way to polish her time in Illinois, which was unmatched.

*M Fernanda Soto Diaz, Eclipse Select:* No one particularly envied the left backs tasked with marking Soto for the duration of this tournament. As Eclipse Select’s most dangerous player, the right winger was a menace on the overlap and had lightning-quick feet. Also capable of playing up top, Soto scored Eclipse Select’s only goal in the title game on an absolute banger that bounced in off the crossbar.

*M Macaira Midgley, Michigan Hawks:* Every year the Hawks seem to produce major DI prospects in every age group, and Midgley seems to have as much promise as anyone from this U14 team. The central midfielder perhaps wasn’t the team’s flashiest player, but she was the rock in the middle. Midgley is almost impossible to dispossess and has as keen of vision as anyone in the country in her age group.

*M Korbin Albert, Eclipse Select:* Just before coming to Rockford, Albert squeezed in a U.S. GNT camp. That presaged what was otherwise a stellar tournament for the tone-setting central midfielder. Albert practically oozes enthusiasm, and nothing Eclipse Select did in driving toward the title game would’ve been possible without her outsize influence in the middle. The way she danced around defenders was a joy to watch.

*M Kei Kitamura, De Anza Force:* If there’s a better program in the country in recent years in producing creative attacking midfielders, there aren’t many of them. And Kitamura is a worthy successor for De Anza Force, which reaped the benefits of Kitamura’s skill set all week. Kitamura excelled in tight spots and in digging out possession to drive forward with verve. A true player to watch going forward.

*F Devin Lynch, Eclipse Select:* Was there a better out-and-out U14 forward anywhere in Rockford? Probably not. Lynch was the topper for Eclipse Select’s hard-hitting attack, and the speedy No. 9 didn’t disappoint as a dangerous threat anywhere within 20 yards. It didn’t hurt that Lynch scored the extra time goal in the semifinals to deliver Eclipse Select into the finale.


----------



## chargerfan

I believe that surf player was in Seattle with her 2004 team, not in Chicago.


----------



## Striker17

Map has been telling us for years TDS is a joke. This is a great illustration if accurate. Yikes


----------



## chargerfan

Striker17 said:


> Map has been telling us for years TDS is a joke. This is a great illustration if accurate. Yikes


I would hope TDS would fix the error, and give that accolade to a player that was actually there.


----------



## MakeAPlay

TDS is hilariously bad.  They only get the most obvious things right and they create "rankings" to fit their narrative.  Not to mention that you can get a rankings boost simply by attending one of their "unsigned"showcases.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> TDS is hilariously bad.  They only get the most obvious things right and they create "rankings" to fit their narrative.  Not to mention that you can get a rankings boost simply by attending one of their "unsigned"showcases.


I hear that! If anyone's DD does her job on the pitch by keeping her team in a positive position for a positive outcome....'nuff said.


----------



## five4fc

Anomaly said:


> U14
> *D Alexandra Mohr, San Diego Surf:* Size was no obstacle for Mohr during the ECNL Playoffs. Fullbacks are sometimes overlooked on this level, but they shouldn’t be as next level prospects. Mohr had a whale of a tournament for the Surf as the team’s primary pressing left back. She was typically the smallest player on the field, but her speed, passing ability and marking nullified any disadvantage.
> 
> *D Macy Blackburn, Solar Chelsea:* If you’re looking for the best U14 defender from Rockford, Blackburn’s probably your pick. The Texas Tech pledge was a bottle rocket right back for the duration, overlapping on the right and confusing teams’ game plans with her blend of crossing ability and speed. The scary thing for Solar Chelsea’s competitors is Blackburn will only get better.
> 
> *D Reece Wortmann, Real Colorado:* The Real Colorado defense would not have been where it was without the statuesque presence of Wortmann holding up the line in the middle. Wortmann was the anchor of Real Colorado’s defense in Rockford, providing a steady, calm presence in the middle of the park and breaking up most every attack she was directly confronted with.
> 
> *M Olivia Pena, Solar Chelsea:* As part of Solar Chelsea’s title-winning midfield, Pena was a constant menace with her slithery movement and slippery passes that always seemed to work through the cracks. Wearing the No. 10 shirt, Pena always seemed to crop up in challenging situations and pick out the right pass. And her ability to buy herself time and space is a commodity not many players have.
> 
> *M Alexys Ocampo, Arsenal FC:* Ocampo slid largely under the national radar until now, but that should be about to change. Arsenal FC was arguably the best team in the tourney not to make the U14 final, and Ocampo was the team’s beating creative heart. She camped out in the hole underneath Arsenal’s skilled forward fleet and positively picked teams apart. One of the event’s best pure No. 10s.
> 
> *M Allison Perry, Solar Chelsea:* Without question, Perry earned the TDS U14 MVP award for her massive performances in Rockford. She was Solar Chelsea’s all-action, do-everything central midfielder, and while she rarely had to drop in to help defensively, she can run box to box. Bagging a goal in the title game to seal a championship wasn’t a bad way to polish her time in Illinois, which was unmatched.
> 
> *M Fernanda Soto Diaz, Eclipse Select:* No one particularly envied the left backs tasked with marking Soto for the duration of this tournament. As Eclipse Select’s most dangerous player, the right winger was a menace on the overlap and had lightning-quick feet. Also capable of playing up top, Soto scored Eclipse Select’s only goal in the title game on an absolute banger that bounced in off the crossbar.
> 
> *M Macaira Midgley, Michigan Hawks:* Every year the Hawks seem to produce major DI prospects in every age group, and Midgley seems to have as much promise as anyone from this U14 team. The central midfielder perhaps wasn’t the team’s flashiest player, but she was the rock in the middle. Midgley is almost impossible to dispossess and has as keen of vision as anyone in the country in her age group.
> 
> *M Korbin Albert, Eclipse Select:* Just before coming to Rockford, Albert squeezed in a U.S. GNT camp. That presaged what was otherwise a stellar tournament for the tone-setting central midfielder. Albert practically oozes enthusiasm, and nothing Eclipse Select did in driving toward the title game would’ve been possible without her outsize influence in the middle. The way she danced around defenders was a joy to watch.
> 
> *M Kei Kitamura, De Anza Force:* If there’s a better program in the country in recent years in producing creative attacking midfielders, there aren’t many of them. And Kitamura is a worthy successor for De Anza Force, which reaped the benefits of Kitamura’s skill set all week. Kitamura excelled in tight spots and in digging out possession to drive forward with verve. A true player to watch going forward.
> 
> *F Devin Lynch, Eclipse Select:* Was there a better out-and-out U14 forward anywhere in Rockford? Probably not. Lynch was the topper for Eclipse Select’s hard-hitting attack, and the speedy No. 9 didn’t disappoint as a dangerous threat anywhere within 20 yards. It didn’t hurt that Lynch scored the extra time goal in the semifinals to deliver Eclipse Select into the finale.



It would be nice to see what TDS had for the best of each day -- if that is available for sharing.


----------



## Anomaly

Day One

M Mary Cochran, PDA U14: One of the day’s most enticing matchups was PDA-De Anza Force, two typical development stalwarts with national title aspirations. Curtis operated as PDA’s No. 8 and was a tremendously successful engine throughout the day. PDA’s ultimate 2-1 win was largely fueled by Curtis’ tireless work rate.

D Reece Wortmann, Real Colorado U14: Anywhere the WNY Flash went on Thursday, Wortmann seemed to shadow their collective attacking movement. The looming presence at center back was a constant for Real Colorado, and the capable organizer in the middle also hit a nice outlet pass or two to spring the attack.

F Natalie Moore, Indiana Fire Jrs. U14: Give Moore credit for persistence. As the Fire’s dropping forward, Moore was a constant in the attacking third on Thursday. The Fire ran up against the Seattle Reign, one of the favorites in this division, and it was ultimately Moore’s well-taken goal that secured her side’s 1-0 victory in a hugely significant three-pointer.

M Alexys Mai Ocampo, Arsenal FC U14: The biggest blowout of the day belonged to Arsenal FC, which routed a quality Charlotte SA side 6-1. Arguably the most inescapable presence on the field for either team for the duration was Ocampo’s. She camped out in the hole underneath Arsenal’s forward line and positively picked Charlotte SA apart. True No. 10s like this don’t come around often.

M Macaira Midgley, Michigan Hawks U14: As expected the title contender Hawks took care of their first match in a 3-1 win, and the inescapable influence of Midgley was perhaps the game’s most clear and present constant. As the central fulcrum in the Hawks’ gameplan, Midgley practically had her hand in every part of the match. But her greatest utility was as a creative passing force.

F Samiah Phiri, Solar Chelsea U14: Solar Chelsea entered as perhaps the best U14 here, and despite a draw Samiah Phiri managed to stand out. Her lanky build and speed up top allowed her to separate from defenders and create a constant sheen of danger.

M Kei Kitamura, De Anza Force U14: De Anza has a rich recent tradition of producing thoughtful creative midfielders, and Kitamura could be next in line for the throne. The creative impetus for De Anza’s quality U14 team had herself a day on Thursday, and her vision is among the best in the nation.

M Korbin Albert, Eclipse Select U14: It’s almost hard to believe Albert is playing up with 2021s as a 2022, because her practiced calm in the middle is uncanny. Albert enjoyed a huge day for Eclipse Select, which won its first game behind a five-goal effort. As a central heat generator, Albert’s perfectly weighted passes and vision were invaluable on the day.

F Bailey Wesco, Dallas Texans U14: While the Texans ultimately fell to Eclipse Select, they did put three goals up on the board in a losing effort. Wesco was perhaps the most visible of Texans’ prodigious attacking corps on Thursday, dipping into and out of traffic with her wiry frame and quick-burst speed in tight corners.

D Alexandra Mohr, San Diego Surf U14: Fullbacks don’t always get the most attention on this stage, but Mohr deserved her corner of the spotlight for her performance on Thursday. One of the smallest players on the field, Mohr played much bigger than her size, and her ability to cut in and find on-rushing attackers while standing up the opposition was notable.

M Jaelin Howell, Real Colorado U18: Arguably the most heavily recruited player in Illinois, Howell had plenty of eyes on her Thursday when her Real Colorado side opened up. Shockingly enough, they were upset by St. Louis Scott Gallagher, but that didn’t detract from yet another quality individual day from Howell, who’s off to Florida State in the fall.

F Kirsten Davis, St. Louis Scott Gallagher U18: SLSG’s 2-0 win over Real Colorado was the eye-opener of the day, and Davis’ performance as the stand-up No. 9 continually giving RC fits was one of the most visible actions of the game. RC simply had no answer for Davis’ physicality, which opened up the midfield behind her for better and more lethal movement. Good day for the Texas Tech signee.

F Catarina Macario, San Diego Surf U18: It’s no surprise that the leading scorer in ECNL history wasted little time opening her account in Rockford. She scored less than five minutes into Surf’s first game, which set the tone for an eventual 4-1 blowout. Macario, who’s headed to Stanford this fall, is still as dangerous as ever.

D Sarah Clark, Michigan Hawks U18: There are a lot of big names on this Hawks U18 side, but one to pay attention to is assuredly center back Clark. She was an immense presence in Hawks’ 1-0 shutout win over prodigious scorers Concorde Fire, and it was largely her calm and tackling ability that arranged the back line into such a formidable outfit on the day.

GK Mariel Gordon, FC Dallas U18: FCD might not’ve picked up all three points, but Gordon’s day had a huge hand in why they were able to ultimately pick up one. West Coast FC’s attack berated the FCD back line, and Gordon, constantly barking orders and snatching out aerial balls, was at the heart of the reason why FCD was able to live to see another day.

D Crea Baker-Durante, Boston Breakers U18: The Breakers ran out a 3-5-2 on Thursday that ultimately proved successful in a 3-0 win. Baker-Durante was the left wingback peg in the formation, and she was rampant. She scored a beautifully chipped goal just before half, and her tireless work up and down the left touchline made her half of the field impenetrable.

D Mikenna McManus, West Coast FC U18: West Coast is one of the favorites at the U18 age largely because of its prodigious attack, but its defense should get at least half the credit. McManus served as a hugely significant left back on Thursday, sweeping away attack after attack and no doubt making the coaching staff at Northeastern, annually one of the scariest defenses in the country, quite happy for 2017.

GK Savannah Madden, San Diego Surf U18: It shouldn’t come as any real surprise Madden finds herself here after Surf’s first day. As arguably the best keeper in Rockford, the 2017 Texas commit had a heck of an outing in only letting in one goal against a loaded Solar Chelsea team. She was typically assured in the air despite her lack of height and remains one of the best reaction save keepers in ECNL history.


----------



## Anomaly

Day Two

M Jenna Faybrick, Michigan Hawks U15: The Hawks’ prodigious prospect factory might be in the process of churning out another USYNT candidate. Faybrick is Hawks’ primary deep-lying midfielder at the U15 age, and she’s a heck of a playmaker from deep. On Friday, she pulled the strings in pinging passes to open up angles of the attack. Hawks’ 3-0 win had a lot to do with her.

M Cara Elmendorf, Jacksonville Armada U15: Elmendorf more than lived up to her billing as the No. 58 player in the 2020 class on Friday. The blazing winger served as Armada’s left peg in the attack, and she was a handful defensively. She was able to beat it to the endline more or less whenever she wanted, and as a true winger she was able to stretch the field magnificently.

M Corinna Zullo, PDA U15: Others might’ve reaped more notoriety on the PDA U15 team, but the team wouldn’t have gotten its point without Zullo’s feverish work on the right flank. She sent in the cross that Gianna Romano finished to give PDA the goal that earned the point. Zullo was a whirling dervish in space and incredibly hard to pin down.

D Makaela Stokes, CASL U15: The day might not’ve done CASL’s way on the whole, but Stokes largely escaped the worst of it by turning in what was otherwise a buttoned up morning of action as a true ball-stopping center back. It’s clear she has true high-end Division I potential, and her movement Friday combined with her bullish ability to win back balls shone through CASL’s loss.

M Erin Martin, Connecticut FC U15: Martin, the No. 105 player in the 2020 class, hardly put a foot wrong on Friday. Her CFC side galloped to a 2-1 win to open group play, and her stern, forbidding presence in the middle was a constant. Martin clearly has the ability to put the clamps on a game as the primary No. 8, and CFC relied on her for everything from starting builds to holding up the ball on the defensive end.

GK Mia Justus, PDA U15: Justus was only beaten once on Friday in the process of a 1-1 draw, but that shouldn’t detract from an otherwise unbeatable day. Justus’ athletic prowess is obvious, but to listen to her bark out instructions to her defense, perhaps her broadest value point is in how she’s able to see the spread of the field. One of the best keepers in Rockford, bar none.

M Lia Zavalsky, Colorado Rush U15: Rush had a good morning and managed to come out with a point, and Zavalsky had a heck of a day in the midst of it all. Zavalsky is the deep-lying central cog in Rush’s game plan, and she did superbly in keeping movement sweeping from one angle of attack to the next. It’s probably safe to say Colorado wouldn’t have had nearly the day it did without her.

D Katherine Houck, St. Louis Scott Gallagher U15: SLSG’s day didn’t go quite as planned, as the Midwest power outfit lost by two goals. But Houck managed to shine through anyway with her assured play as a center back with a Division I frame and a developing set of skills that put her in good stead. If she can continue to develop her ground game, look out.

M Mia Otero, Boston Breakers U16: The Breakers are having a great outing across the board, and the U16 team upheld its end of the bargain Friday with a 3-1 win. Otero was everywhere for the women in blue, pushing the attack from her spot in the creative middle and finding space for her teammates.

M Sophie Jones, Slammers FC U16: One of the most generally underrated values in players, especially young players, is smooth, intelligent movement. Jones had that in spades on Friday, when she glided from challenge to challenge in the middle while prodding her incredibly talented Slammers midfield forward. There’s a reason she’s the first in this group to commit. Arizona is getting a good one in 2019.

M Croix Bethune, Concorde Fire U16: Anywhere you looked in Fire’s match on Friday, Bethune’s long trailing hair and killer instincts seemed to be there as well. Concorde Fire rang up three goals on Friday to notch a hugely significant win in their opener, and Bethune didn’t miss out on the goal party. But it was her movement, vision and passing ability that really set her apart. She was USYNT level on Friday.

M Anna Salvucci, Penn Fusion U16: As far as attacking verve is concerned, Salvucci provided a metric ton of it on Friday for Penn Fusion’s quality U16 side. Salvucci was arrayed on the right flank for Penn Fusion and was a continual font of danger as a pinching inside winger on the day. When she made for the end line, she was more or less unmarkable.

F Samantha Williams, So Cal Blues U16: As one of the biggest draws here, So Cal Blues’ perfect U16 team had a whale of an opener against Charlotte SA on Friday, and they came through with a flying 3-1 win. One of the major factors in that win was Williams, SCB’s center forward who always seemed to be in a dangerous position. Drifting from shallow wide right to the main central cog, Williams was a continual (and skilled) threat.

D Maggie Miller, Charlotte SA U16: Charlotte SA’s defense had the almost impossible task of slowing down a So Cal Blues attack that’s never been bested this season, but they did a respectable job in holding So Cal Blues’ unrelenting attack to just three. Miller was CSA’s biggest standout, a stout central defender with good size and keen instincts both aerially and along the ground.

M Ansley Frazier, Orlando City U17: Frazier stood out on Friday, initially because of her smaller stature compared to her teammates and again, more impactfully, as one of the silkiest operators on the field. Frazier ran the show as the creative central midfielder for Orlando City, chipping through balls to rushing forwards and moving possession to break down the defense. She was unquestionably the engine behind most of what Orlando City did in the attacking third Friday.


----------



## Anomaly

Day Two (Continued)

F Isabelle Shackelford, Sporting Blue Valley U17: Sporting Blue Valley’s U17s entered this event as one of the favorites to win their group, and Shackelford did nothing to disabuse the public of those thoughts on Friday. Sporting Blue Valley picked up a draw to get the playoffs started off on an exciting note, and it was her goal from a tight angle that got the party started. Her intelligence in space was hard to miss.

M Allison Schlegel, Real Colorado U17: There’s no getting around the massive amounts of talent on Real Colorado’s U17 side, and arguably the most underrated in Schlegel. The team’s holding midfielder had a huge day in Real Colorado’s 5-0 win on Friday, including a towering header that beat the keeper off a corner. Her movement and defensive ability were both immense. No surprise Penn State, that defensive scion, will welcome her in 2018.

GK Hanna Wise, Eagles SC U17: Of all the keepers who took the field on Friday, Wise might’ve had the best day. While it’s true Eagles ultimately dropped its opener 1-0, Wise kept it that close with a bevy of huge saves. One of those was a penalty stop, when she dropped low and to her left to deny a well-taken shot. Louisville clearly did its homework as it welcomes one of the better 2018 keepers in the country.

M Helena Reischling, Crossfire Premier U17: If you spent any amount of time watching Crossfire play on Friday, it wouldn’t take long until Reischling stood out. The right winger’s mazy runs and quick feet off the dribble marked her as arguably the most dangerous player on the field. If you blinked, you’d miss one of the 2018 Washington commit’s corkscrewing runs into space to tie up the defender like a pretzel.


----------



## Anomaly

Day Three

F Shyra James, San Diego Surf U15: It’s no surprise Colorado hopped on the commit of James as just a 2020. The stand-up center forward had another sturdy performance as the primary attacking outlet for a stout Surf side on Saturday. She proved equally adept at shouldering into a marker as she was cutting into open space to look for her own shot.

F Yasmin Parkar, Lonestar SC U15: There can be little question about Parkar’s bonafides as one of this event’s top U15 strikers. She kept to the formula Saturday that’s made her one of the fastest rising dark horse USYNT candidates, cautiously picking her way through traffic and dropping in to combine with her teammates as a second forward.

M Samantha Kroeger, World Class FC U15: When fast-rising Big East program Rutgers secured Kroeger’s signature, it didn’t come as a surprise to those who’d seen her play. And it wasn’t a surprise on Saturday to watch the speed-hound left winger crack into open space and create havoc with her blend of speed and guile. Who needs size with this much technical ability?

D Sarah Santos, Slammers FC U15: The biggest win of the day on the U15 level belonged to Slammers FC’s six-goal margin. Santos wasn’t the most high-flying contributor to the attack, but she was subtly one of the best DI prospects on the field with her assured play at left back. Whether tracking runners or pushing width downfield, it’s rare you see a left back on this level who looks this good.

F Reilyn Turner, So Cal Blues U15: The Blues are so loaded at the U15 age there are a handful of players to choose from here, but Turner’s influence at center forward Saturday was the most obvious influence. Flanked by Simone Jackson and Trinity Rodman, arguably the best front three in the ECNL right now, Turner was hard to hold back as the middle prong of the spear.

M Abigail McNulty, FC Stars U15: FC Stars’ attack invariably tilted to the left on Saturday, which happened to be where McNulty was doing her work as the left winger. McNulty was a rare sight as a winger capable of buying both space and time with her movement before shuttling in more crosses with less pressure. A valued resource for a winger.

M Amber Nguyen, Concorde Fire U15: The Fire are loaded all the way down the line, and Nguyen might be their most influential U15 in the most phases of the game. Nguyen was a true show-runner in the middle, flipping the attack from one flank to the other to open up new and more lightly defended avenues to goal.

GK Angelina Anderson, Mustang SC U16: Nobody’s handing out awards yet, but Anderson certainly has an inside track to the title of the best keeper in Rockford, regardless of age designation. Combined with her ideal size and net coverage, the California commit also has one of the most impressive legs in ECNL history. She can place her set pieces anywhere on the field – she has 70+ yard range.

D Bridie Herman, Ohio Elite U16: Tennessee is getting a good one at a rare position in a few years. Herman stated her case Saturday as one of the best left backs at this event with her startlingly steady two-way play along the left touchline. She appeared just as comfortable pressing the attack Saturday as she was shutting down opposing attacks, which she did whenever they drifted to her flank.

GK Elena Milam, Crossfire Premier U16: Entering Saturday, no team had even tied So Cal Blues’ U16 side. That changed when Crossfire registered a shock 2-2 draw, preserved thanks to Milam’s goal line heroics. SCB earned a penalty kick and Milam denied it, leaping off her line to turn away a well-taken shot low and well to her left. The point was not far behind. Milam, a 2019, no doubt earned herself a few college looks with that save.

D Addison Shock, Ohio Premier U16: Ohio Premier got to this stage for a number of reasons, but its hounding defense was certainly among them. At the beating core of that back line is Shock, who put in another quality shift at center back on Saturday. Her size is evident, and while she’ll continue to brush up her along-the-ground game, she’s impervious in the air and on 50/50 balls.

F Bria Telemaque, Michigan Hawks U16: One sympathizes with center backs tasked with shadowing Telemaque’s movement for Hawks’ vaunted U16 side. Telemaque was predictably good again as the center forward for Hawks’ top U16 club, diving into channels and forcing markers into pretzels with her combination of speed and hold-up ability.

M Nichol Green, PDA U16: It was a joy to watch Green operate on Saturday. As the central defensive midfielder anchoring PDA’s midfield, Green’s vision and ability to calmly dissect the field and pick out the right pass were standout traits matched by few players in Rockford. Green isn’t flashy, but her position and role don’t demand it. She’ll make some college program quite happy.

D Kennedy Wesley, So Cal Blues U17: Unsurprisingly, Wesley is on pretty good form right now. Less than a week after accepting the Gatorade High School Player of the Year trophy from Abby Wambach, Wesley’s been SCB’s most vital defensive presence in Rockford. As a center back, Wesley was clearly a cut above on Saturday, directing the action and stepping into it when pressed.

GK Chanceley Bock, Birmingham United U17: The day ultimately didn’t favor Birmingham United, which ran up against a stocked Solar Chelsea attack. But Bock did everything but stand on her head to keep it from ballooning further. With the game in her end almost constantly, Bock made save after save, including a world class reaction stab in the opening minutes.

D Rachel Wasserman, Solar Chelsea U17: Solar Chelsea is tracking a national title later this summer, and Wasserman should be a huge factor in that run. She was immense on Saturday at her left wingback role, running up and down the flank to provide help and stymie attacks. The Penn State pledge lived up to her billing as one of the staunchest defenders anywhere.

D Kathryn Cortiz, McLean U17: McLean ultimately fell in a tight 1-0 battle against Real So Cal, but it was even that close because McLean’s defense was collectively outstanding. Individually, Cortiz was the beating heart at center back, scrambling for a number of vital point-blank deflections, recoveries and clears in compromising positions.


----------



## Anomaly

Day Three (Continued)

GK Gabriella McDonald, Colorado Storm U17: Shutting out any So Cal Blues team is worthy of note, but the way McDonald helped her Storm back line mount stop after stop was worthy of note all on its own. McDonald possesses great instincts from post to post, and even stalking the sideline it was easy to hear her clear marching orders delivered to her attentive defenders.

F Zoe Hasenauer, Real So Cal U17: RSC picked up a much-needed three points on Saturday, and the biggest full-match influencer in the final third was without question Hasenauer. The 2018 Oregon commit was both physical at the center forward position and able to touch around defenders and find space to rope in the rest of her attack for the build. Oregon is getting a huge attacking piece in another year.

M Brice McInroy, Penn Fusion U17: McInroy, the No. 90 player in the 2019 class, remains one of the most highly sought-after recruits in her group for a reason. She displayed her skill once again Saturday, punctuating a great afternoon by pulling off a back heel to an on-rushing teammate to generate a clear-cut scoring chance. Not many have the skill to pull off what McInroy’s capable of.


----------



## chargerfan

They listed the 2004 surf girl that wasn't there again. Unbelievable.


----------



## NoGoal

chargerfan said:


> They listed the 2004 surf girl that wasn't there again. Unbelievable.


Makes me wonder, if they write this stuff without attending the events.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Makes me wonder, if they write this stuff without attending the events.


I can tell they don't.  If they did their rankings might look much different.


----------



## Dos Equis

Let us be charitable and assume they attend these events.  How many people can they send?  One or Two?  There were 224 teams at the event. On any given day, over 80 games were played.  If two scouts spent all day there, they might be able to get 20 games, if they stay for only a _half _of each.    

They focus on players they have already identified, their confirmation bias firmly in hand. Since it is unlikely they know the players by sight, I would not be surprised if they mistake who they are watching for who they expect to see.

TDS is a prooduct the ODP/ID2 and YNT selections upon which much of their rankings are based. The vast majority of the players on those lists are extremely talented and deserving, but the lists are far from definitive, and are very slow to change.  Late bloomers are usually ignored, until TDS magically identifies them, after they commit to a top school.


----------



## Striker17

Uh there is a big difference between getting something right and making several paragraphs about a player not even on a team who wasn't even at an event if this is accurate. 
That's beyond a failure.
What's funny is that a player who is normally on that 03 ECNL team and didn't play with the 04 last year with the 04 for the FWR.


----------



## chargerfan

Striker17 said:


> Uh there is a big difference between getting something right and making several paragraphs about a player not even on a team who wasn't even at an event if this is accurate.
> That's beyond a failure.
> What's funny is that a player who is normally on that 03 ECNL team and didn't play with the 04 last year with the 04 for the FWR.


It was a matter of just looking at jersey number! Since that 04 is on their roster, they shouldn't have an 03 with the same jersey number. This was a complete failure on their part.


----------



## Striker17

Would be nice to know if it was accurate or if it was in fact another player- would love to know who did so well at fullback as defenders are not often recognized so that's awesome


----------



## chargerfan

Striker17 said:


> Would be nice to know if it was accurate or if it was in fact another player- would love to know who did so well at fullback as defenders are not often recognized so that's awesome


Im sure that girl and her parents would like to know as well.


----------



## LadiesMan217

I've lost all faith in this soccer stuff. I just read some of these snippets and almost fell off my chair with what was said about a few players I watched at this tournament. One of these players could not keep the ball the whole game (was a performing player Pre-U15 when size mattered) yet the writeup says she was doing great - WTF? Did they even watch or just write these based on historical dog doo?


----------



## chargerfan

The good news is it could be any one of our kids randomly they chose as a top player in an age group and league they don't even play in! Boost that resume!


----------



## bababooey

Based on those write-ups by TDS it is a wonder that any U.S. Girls YNT ever loses a game.

Does ECNL pay the salaries of the TDS writers?


----------



## NoGoal

chargerfan said:


> It was a matter of just looking at jersey number! Since that 04 is on their roster, they shouldn't have an 03 with the same jersey number. This was a complete failure on their part.


If they were at the event watching, they would have received a player brochure showing the player's name and jersey number.  There is no excuse making such a monumental mistake.


----------



## NoGoal

bababooey said:


> Based on those write-ups by TDS it is a wonder that any U.S. Girls YNT ever loses a game.
> 
> Does ECNL pay the salaries of the TDS writers?


Throught the years, TDS loves writing about YNT players at showcase events.  It's not by coincidence their player selection write ups always happen to be the YNT players on these teams or on their top 150 player lists.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LadiesMan217 said:


> I've lost all faith in this soccer stuff. I just read some of these snippets and almost fell off my chair with what was said about a few players I watched at this tournament. One of these players could not keep the ball the whole game (was a performing player Pre-U15 when size mattered) yet the writeup says she was doing great - WTF? Did they even watch or just write these based on historical dog doo?


@LadiesMan217 the great thing though is that the colleges know the truth.  TDS is about selling subscriptions and getting people to pay to come to their camps.  Colleges use them as proof of how hard they are working at recruiting and coaching even if they aren't getting the right results.  I never trust some service to rate players but maybe it is because my kid could never get ranked higher than the 70s by TDS prior to college.  The two best indicators of a player's true ranking are number one what the other players think.  The kids know who the best players are.  It may be a secret to observers but if you ask a player they usually know the name and number for the kids that give them a hard time on the pitch.  The second good indicator is which schools are actively recruiting a player and what kind of $$$ they are talking.  Although my player wasn't very highly ranked by TDS when she hit the recruiting years, we had a pretty good indication where she really stood when every school that came to see her team play wanted us to give them a call AND that list included pretty much every blue blood soccer and academic school in the country.  That and a very frank discussion that I had with a few coaches that I trusted (one a current Beach coach) that indicated that she was much more highly coveted by those in the know than TDS indicated.

The real problem with them outside of not actually using their eyes is that they rely too much on where a player stands at 11-13 and not enough on where they are at 16-18.  I wouldn't worry about it too much though.  Your player is an elite talent going to a great soccer school in the greatest state in the union.  Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## NoGoal

My buddies U15 DD tore it up at the ECNL playoffs.  She scored 3-4 goals with a couple of game winners and her team advanced to the final 4 this week in San Diego, but she was NEVER mentioned in any of the TDS articles.  Yet, her YNT teammate on her team was!


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> My buddies U15 DD tore it up at the ECNL playoffs.  She scored 3-4 goals with a couple of game winners and her team advanced to the final 4 this week in San Diego, but she was NEVER mentioned in any of the TDS articles.  Yet, her YNT teammate on her team was!


They "see" what they want to "see."  Actual performances don't matter.   This is about selling a narrative and confirming that their "rankings" are legit.


----------



## Striker17

Watching now 
It's painful 
Blues 3 Slammers 0
Solar 4 hawks 0

Painful


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> @LadiesMan217 ...The two best indicators of a player's true ranking are number one what the other players think.  The kids know who the best players are ...


My daughter never fails to surprise me by knowing all of the talented girls she has played against, regardless of what club/team they are on.  And she likes to stay in touch and become friends (thanks to the modern world of social media), though you would never know that when they are battling each other during the games. She could produce a list in her age group much better than TDS, covering all of Region IV.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> Watching now
> It's painful
> Blues 3 Slammers 0
> Solar 4 hawks 0
> 
> Painful


Thanks for the heads up.  I am watching the livestream now.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Blues vs Slammers game is purely direct play by Blues.


----------



## Soccer43

that's the way they always play, it is their MO and they are always successful at it so why change what isn't broken.  Not sure how those players will do beyond youth soccer without more advanced skills but they get to be champions now every year


----------



## MakeAPlay

Soccer43 said:


> that's the way they always play, it is their MO and they are always successful at it so why change what isn't broken.  Not sure how those players will do beyond youth soccer without more advanced skills but they get to be champions now every year


The Blues have #11 and #6 to carry them.  They will do fine although I agree that they are going to need more advanced ball skills once they move on to the next level.  Slammers has a player up top for them that will be a very good college player.  I think that her number is #2 or something single digit.  She just needs a little more help in this game.

If I had a player on the 02 Blues team that wasn't #11 or #6 I would be worried.  The rest of the team just seems to be set up to play directly to those two.


----------



## MakeAPlay

That Slammers player is #9 and she is working the Blues defenders over.  Not sure how she missed her PK but that is something that can be trained.  She will be the top recruit from that team IMHO and is the best player on the pitch in this game.


----------



## Soccer43

yes, get the ball to the Italians (aka #11 or #6).  #2 on Slammers has always been a player to notice but need to see how the next few years go because as you know, a lot can happen during the next three years before they hit college.  There is another player on Slammers that a few talk about but there are problems there.


----------



## Striker17

Solar 02 is almost as good as Solar 03. Wow just wow. Talk about a soccer dynasty


----------



## Soccer43

MakeAPlay said:


> That Slammers player is #9 and she is working the Blues defenders over.  Not sure how she missed her PK but that is something that can be trained.  She will be the top recruit from that team IMHO and is the best player on the pitch in this game.


gotta watch more closely there - are some problems that don't seem to be trainable.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> Solar 02 is almost as good as Solar 03. Wow just wow. Talk about a soccer dynasty


Solar plays nice soccer.  They have some defensive liabilities.


----------



## Striker17

MakeAPlay said:


> The Blues have #11 and #6 to carry them.  They will do fine although I agree that they are going to need more advanced ball skills once they move on to the next level.  Slammers has a player up top for them that will be a very good college player.  I think that her number is #2 or something single digit.  She just needs a little more help in this game.
> 
> If I had a player on the 02 Blues team that wasn't #11 or #6 I would be worried.  The rest of the team just seems to be set up to play directly to those two.


11/6/20...
I believe Solar plays a much better game though. I am biased but the Slammers and Blues game was like watching soccer tennis. 
I am surprised the Hawks fell in that fashion today. I expected a more even match


----------



## MakeAPlay

Soccer43 said:


> gotta watch more closely there - are some problems that don't seem to be trainable.


I caught most of the second half.  She makes the Blues defenders look bad.  Not as bad as the Slammers defenders but bad nonetheless.  Not sure about the issues that don't show up on film.  I think that if the player's parents care about her success at the next level they won't have a problem addressing her needs.  Trust me the coaches from the top schools do their homework on players before they make an offer.  The reason that some players that seem to be elite end up at not so elite schools typically have to do with the non-soccer issues.


----------



## NoGoal

Soccer43 said:


> yes, get the ball to the Italians (aka #11 or #6).  #2 on Slammers has always been a player to notice but need to see how the next few years go because as you know, a lot can happen during the next three years before they hit college.  There is another player on Slammers that a few talk about but there are problems there.


I posted this before.  In a high school game this past season.  I had an opportunity to watch a Blues-Baker U15 player and the Slammers U15 #2 player.  It was night and day.  The Blues Baker player was most comfortable when the ball was played into space towards the corner for her to run onto it.  The Slammers #2 player was head and shoulders better, receiving balls at her feet, taking players one 1v1 and passing at the right time.  My DD, stated the Slammers #2 freshmen player was a BALLER!


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I posted this before.  In a high school game this past season.  I had an opportunity to watch a Blues-Baker U15 player and the Slammers U15 #2 player.  It was night and day.  The Blues Baker player was most comfortable when the ball was played into space towards the corner for her to run onto it.  The Slammers #2 player was head and shoulders better, receiving balls at her feet, taking players one 1v1 and passing at the right time.  My DD, stated the Slammers #2 freshmen player was a BALLER!


I agree with your assessment.  If she is the player that I saw.  Their team got merc'd but she has nothing to hang her head about.  She has a bright future ahead of her.


----------



## Sombitch

The funniest part of the misrepresented player - if you saw these two side by side - a blind person would NEVER,...EVER get them confused.  Not to mention they are completely different players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> 11/6/20...
> I believe Solar plays a much better game though. I am biased but the Slammers and Blues game was like watching soccer tennis.
> I am surprised the Hawks fell in that fashion today. I expected a more even match


I think that tomorrow's final will be a different game.  We will see who dictates the style of play.  The Slammer/Blues game was pretty bad.  If those are two of the best 4 teams in the country in this age group then GDA has it's work cut out for it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sombitch said:


> The funniest part of the misrepresented player - if you saw these two side by side - a blind person would NEVER,...EVER get them confused.  Not to mention they are completely different players.


I was watching a live stream trying to see the jersey numbers.  The Blues numbers were easy to see.  The number for this player was hard to catch.


----------



## Striker17

Sombitch said:


> The funniest part of the misrepresented player - if you saw these two side by side - a blind person would NEVER,...EVER get them confused.  Not to mention they are completely different players.


SB are you talking about th 04 and 03 player? Not to take away from AM at all but any hint as to the 03 who it actually was? Would love to know


----------



## Striker17

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that tomorrow's final will be a different game.  We will see who dictates the style of play.  The Slammer/Blues game was pretty bad.  If those are two of the best 4 teams in the country in this age group then GDA has it's work cut out for it.


We already know this but can't tell certain clubs this...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> SB are you talking about th 04 and 03 player? Not to take away from AM at all but any hint as to the 03 who it actually was? Would love to know


I am talking about the African American forward for Slammers on their U15 team that lost to Blues earlier this morning.  If it is your typical club soccer team they only have 1-3 black players and most are biracial.  This one is not biracial and she was the best player on the pitch for the 35 minutes that I watched.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> I am talking about the African American forward for Slammers on their U15 team that lost to Blues earlier this morning.  If it is your typical club soccer team they only have 1-3 black players and most are biracial.  This one is not biracial and she was the best player on the pitch for the 35 minutes that I watched.


And she comes from a very good family!

It must be the club soccer cost, because I am surprised there isn't more Africian American girls playing soccer.


----------



## Striker17

I was asking @Sombitch if he knew who the real player for the TDS was because I believe that is what his post was referring to .
Yes that Slammers girl was GREAT! 
Solar has TB again another straight athlete such a pleasure to watch


----------



## Soccer43

The African American player is #2 and there is a Caucasian player that is #9.


----------



## chargerfan

Sombitch said:


> The funniest part of the misrepresented player - if you saw these two side by side - a blind person would NEVER,...EVER get them confused.  Not to mention they are completely different players.


Are you talking about the surf girl? Who is the player she was confused for? That girl deserves some recognition.


----------



## Sombitch

Striker17 said:


> SB are you talking about th 04 and 03 player? Not to take away from AM at all but any hint as to the 03 who it actually was? Would love to know


Yes we know who it is - I do not want to call a 14 year old girl  on a public forum.  Lets just say she couldn't look any more opposite than AM.  Scary.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Umm this Slammers U17 team that everyone is talking about is getting outplayed by Crossfire.  They are down 1-0 and Crossfire looks more dangerous.


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm this Slammers U17 team that everyone is talking about is getting outplayed by Crossfire.  They are down 1-0 and Crossfire looks more dangerous.


The difference is Crossfire trains their players. Slammers has a great group of girls that play as a team.


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> The Blues vs Slammers game is purely direct play by Blues.


 Really?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Slammers U17 lost 2-0.  Crossfire was the better team today.


----------



## soccer661

U17 Slammers missing two NT players as well...one in Australia and one in China I believe...


----------



## LadiesMan217

soccer661 said:


> U17 Slammers missing two NT players as well...one in Australia and one in China I believe...


Cool story.


----------



## Sombitch

soccer661 said:


> U17 Slammers missing two NT players as well...one in Australia and one in China I believe...


Unfortunately many of the teams were missing girls due to camp 

Off the top of my head Concorde, Tophat, and Stars were all missing players at the 2001 age group. 

Slammers missing 2 at 00 age 

Others I am sure were missing players. 

Unfortunate timing


----------



## Lambchop

NoGoal said:


> And she comes from a very good family!
> 
> It must be the club soccer cost, because I am surprised there isn't more Africian American girls playing soccer.


There are many sports to choose from.


----------



## Striker17

Sombitch said:


> Yes we know who it is - I do not want to call a 14 year old girl  on a public forum.  Lets just say she couldn't look any more opposite than AM.  Scary.


Just verifying it was not the 04. Kudos to the mysterious 03 whoever it may be it's an impressive write up and with the amount of talent at the 03 level in mid and forwards it's a great accomplishment!!


----------



## Striker17

@MakeAPlay again you called it. Blues up 3-0. The amount of defensive solar mistakes are stunning. For the record 20 on blues I think is the playmake not 11 or 6 today.


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> @MakeAPlay again you called it. Blues up 3-0. The amount of defensive solar mistakes are stunning. For the record 20 on blues I think is the playmake not 11 or 6 today.


Blues-Baker plays some major kick and flick, kick and run, ball always in the air soccer!  Do they ever try to bring the ball down with their feet vs always heading the ball?

No wonder Ladiesman posts, the other clubs teaches their teams how to play soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> @MakeAPlay again you called it. Blues up 3-0. The amount of defensive solar mistakes are stunning. For the record 20 on blues I think is the playmake not 11 or 6 today.


I agree.  I only watched the second half yesterday.  Today #20 is definitely the engine.  I can't figure out why the Blues haven't gotten a yellow card yet.  I am seeing some serious physical play.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Blues-Baker plays some major kick and flick, kick and run, ball always in the air soccer!  Do they ever try to bring the ball down with their feet vs always heading the ball?


Solar definitely plays better soccer.  They just can't overcome the mismatch between their defensive backline and the athleticism of Blues 3 African American forwards.  The rest of the team just defends and kicks it to them to run onto and they are BFS players with a decent amount of skill.  Tough to deal with at that age.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Solar definitely plays better soccer.  They just can't overcome the mismatch between their defensive backline and the athleticism of Blues 3 African American forwards.  The rest of the team just defends and kicks it to them to run onto and they are BFS players with a decent amount of skill.  Tough to deal with at that age.


It's the eptiome of lets recruit athletes, play kick and run with fast forwards and WIN! Midfielders need not apply.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Solar definitely plays better soccer.  They just can't overcome the mismatch between their defensive backline and the athleticism of Blues 3 African American forwards.  The rest of the team just defends and kicks it to them to run onto and they are BFS players with a decent amount of skill.  Tough to deal with at that age.


I agree Solar plays better soccer and it will benefit them more in the years to come.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I agree Solar plays better soccer and it will benefit them more in the years to come.


Let's see if the Blues players and families realize that schools recruit players not teams. #20 is a helluva player.  They better hope Slammers doesn't steal her.


----------



## nosubs

Isn't number 20 an 03


----------



## nosubs

nosubs said:


> Isn't number 20 an 03


Nope number 11 is an 03


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's see if the Blues players and families realize that schools recruit players not teams. #20 is a helluva player.  They better hope Slammers doesn't steal her.


The 3 players who will be heavily recruited on the U15 Blues team will be their forwards, because they always get the ball and can do whatever they want on the pitch with it.  It's clearly obvious after watching the game that the other girls have been programmed to not collect the ball, or switch the field or play out of the back....instead, get it as quickly as possible to the 3 alpha forwards.  When the team was up 4-0 why not instruct the girls to maintain possession, switch the field, and or play out of the back?


----------



## OldSpeed

You Guys sound like a Bunch of Dumbass , ,Bitter, Whiny Little Bitches! NoGal & NeverMakeAPlay STFU You mad because both your DD's didn't win anything cry me a river build a bridge and get over it.
Congrats So Cal Blues The Only So Cal Team to get it Done and be in the record books this year! #NationalChamps


----------



## chargerfan

OldSpeed said:


> You Guys sound like a Bunch of Dumbass , ,Bitter, Whiny Little Bitches! NoGal & NeverMakeAPlay STFU You mad because both your DD's didn't win anything cry me a river build a bridge and get over it.
> Congrats So Cal Blues The Only So Cal Team to get it Done and be in the record books this year! #NationalChamps


Both of their girls are in great college programs so I think they are fine. It also sounds to me like you are the bitter one. Your daughter must be one of the midfielders on the blues team.


----------



## Striker17

OldSpeed said:


> You Guys sound like a Bunch of Dumbass , ,Bitter, Whiny Little Bitches! NoGal & NeverMakeAPlay STFU You mad because both your DD's didn't win anything cry me a river build a bridge and get over it.
> Congrats So Cal Blues The Only So Cal Team to get it Done and be in the record books this year! #NationalChamps


Ladies and gentleman presenting the Blues....lol
Please don't embarrass the club there are way too many classy families for that ghetto trash. Stop it.


----------



## OldSpeed

Striker17 said:


> Ladies and gentleman presenting the Blues....lol
> Please don't embarrass the club there are way too many classy families for that ghetto trash. Stop it.


#StopIt LOL  So Whitty you are!


----------



## OldSpeed

chargerfan said:


> Both of their girls are in great college programs so I think they are fine. It also sounds to me like you are the bitter one. Your daughter must be one of the midfielders on the blues team.


Why would they still be trolling U15 forums and soccer it's time to get a life. #Clowns


----------



## Striker17

OldSpeed said:


> #StopIt LOL  So Whitty you are!


I am genuinely embarrassed at this point . Tad would not be happy. Stop it or learn to spell you embarrassment


----------



## chargerfan

OldSpeed said:


> Why would they still be trolling U15 forums and soccer it's time to get a life. #Clowns


They got under your skin so they are doing something right


----------



## NoGoal

OldSpeed said:


> You Guys sound like a Bunch of Dumbass , ,Bitter, Whiny Little Bitches! NoGal & NeverMakeAPlay STFU You mad because both your DD's didn't win anything cry me a river build a bridge and get over it.
> Congrats So Cal Blues The Only So Cal Team to get it Done and be in the record books this year! #NationalChamps


LMAO!  You are to blinded by the winning to notice besides the forwards the other players are to kick it to the Italians...er your forwards.  Enjoy your ECNL championship #sucka!


----------



## NoGoal

OldSpeed said:


> Why would they still be trolling U15 forums and soccer it's time to get a life. #Clowns


I'm sorry to rain down on your parade.  Maybe you should seek advise from ladiesman13.  He seems to have been enlightened.


----------



## NoGoal

OldSpeed said:


> Why would they still be trolling U15 forums and soccer it's time to get a life. #Clowns


BTW it's an ECNL thread and NOT a U15 thread.  Now why don't you take that ECNL medal off your neck and give it back to your DD.


----------



## NoGoal

OldSpeed said:


> Why would they still be trolling U15 forums and soccer it's time to get a life. #Clowns


If you would like me to troll.  Here you go!


----------



## MakeAPlay

OldSpeed said:


> You Guys sound like a Bunch of Dumbass , ,Bitter, Whiny Little Bitches! NoGal & NeverMakeAPlay STFU You mad because both your DD's didn't win anything cry me a river build a bridge and get over it.
> Congrats So Cal Blues The Only So Cal Team to get it Done and be in the record books this year! #NationalChamps


My player actually has 2 national championships against much better competition.  Not to mention she has more accolades than any player on that team.  You can try to deny what was out on film then go ahead and be an ostritch.  I promise you if your kid got the $$$ from the school that my player goes to you would $hit yourself.  My player is the top player in the country at her position.  #GETOVERYOURSELF. #TALKTOMEWHENYOUARETHERE


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> BTW it's an ECNL thread and NOT a U15 thread.  Now why don't you take that ECNL medal off your neck and give it back to your DD.


@NoGoal don't sweat a Baker boys sycophant.  Those boys have these parents of youngers drinking the kool aid like Jim Jones.  Those medals seem important right now.  They are at the bar right now celebrating so let then have their day.  This guy/girl will be one of the many salty posters that are bitter when Central Arkansas is their best offer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

OldSpeed said:


> Why would they still be trolling U15 forums and soccer time to get a life. #Clowns


It's an ECNL forum and I choose to give back  a little of the wisdom that was shared with me from past posters on this forum when my player was going through the process.  You can be a dbag and act like I care about some club national title if you want to.  The truth is I am glad that your player's team won as I am a SoCal native.  What should trouble you is the way in which it occurred.  If your player is one of those forwards or that skilled midfielder then continue to talk crap.  If not then I have to laugh at you.  Either way good luck to you and your player.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> It's an ECNL forum and I choose to give back  a little of the wisdom that was shared with me from past posters on this forum when my player was going through the process.  You can be a dbag and act like I care about some club national title if you want to.  The truth is I am glad that your player's team won as I am a SoCal native.  What should trouble you is the way in which it occurred.  If your player is one of those forwards or that skilled midfielder then continue to talk crap.  If not then I have to laugh at you.  Either way good luck to you and your player.


I think a couple of the Blues U15 fwds are YNT players.  Not surprised though, they get all of the action on the team.

On the losing end the white lanky Solar attacking mid was good and so was the right forward.  That's how a college coach would evaluate potential players.


----------



## Lambchop

As stated before, watch out for flying clipboards.  By the way, when players take "selfies" of their injuries and send it to friends the proof stays out there forever, even if it is deleted.  It gets posted, reposted, reposted and reposted again.  
when Central Arkansas is their best offer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LadiesMan217

NoGoal said:


> I'm sorry to rain down on your parade.  Maybe you should seek advise from ladiesman13.  He seems to have been enlightened.


Ladiesman217 (close enough). There are some players on the Blues team that would never make another ECNL team at their position; but, they are real good at firing the ball far up the field in the right general direction so it works for them. Next year it gets harder to do what they do.


----------



## NoGoal

LadiesMan217 said:


> Ladiesman217 (close enough). There are some players on the Blues team that would never make another ECNL team at their position; but, they are real good at firing the ball far up the field in the right general direction so it works for them. Next year it gets harder to do what they do.


The opposing ECNL teams would welcome any of the 02 and 03 Blues-Baker's starting forwards with open arms that's for sure.


----------



## PLSAP

NoGoal said:


> The opposing ECNL teams would welcome any of the 02 and 03 Blues-Baker's starting forwards with open arms that's for sure.


Speaking of which, I'm a little confused on some of the aging in the TDS Best, which yes, I am aware, comes from a ridiculous company. For ex, I didn't think Kennedy Wesley played up a year? She's listed as U17, but other 2019's are listed as U16? There are some others, but this is the most apparent. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Soccer

PLSAP said:


> Speaking of which, I'm a little confused on some of the aging in the TDS Best, which yes, I am aware, comes from a ridiculous company. For ex, I didn't think Kennedy Wesley played up a year? She's listed as U17, but other 2019's are listed as U16? There are some others, but this is the most apparent. Can anyone clarify?


She is an 01 playing up.


----------



## PLSAP

Soccer said:


> She is an 01 playing up.


You're right, she's listed right here. Interesting enough, there are 8 '01's on that roster. 

http://www.scblues.com/Default.aspx?tabid=318036


----------



## PLSAP

While the 2001 Baker team only has 6!!

Unless most of the team was only born in Oct. - Dec. of 2001?

http://www.scblues.com/Default.aspx?tabid=280472


----------



## PLSAP

Crazy seeing such a stacked roster commitment wise and in general!  I mean, I always knew that team existed, but I never really saw it on paper. 4 committed to UCLA!! One to Stanford, 2 to USC, One to UofA and another three to Arizona State! 2 to Notre Dame, one to Michigan and another to LMU! Another to an Ivy! That's 11 in the Pac12 alone, Congrats to all, including the ones I didn't mention!!

http://www.scblues.com/Default.aspx?tabid=155712


----------



## Soccer

PLSAP said:


> You're right, she's listed right here. Interesting enough, there are 8 '01's on that roster.
> 
> http://www.scblues.com/Default.aspx?tabid=318036


No, do not assume a 2019 Grad is 2001.

2000's can be 2019 grads too.  July - December kids born in 2000 can graduate in 2019.

She is the only 01 on the roster.


----------



## Soccer

PLSAP said:


> While the 2001 Baker team only has 6!!
> 
> Unless most of the team was only born in Oct. - Dec. of 2001?
> 
> http://www.scblues.com/Default.aspx?tabid=280472


A lot of the team is from August through December 2001. I think there Goalie is only 02.


----------



## MakeAPlay

PLSAP said:


> Crazy seeing such a stacked roster commitment wise and in general!  I mean, I always knew that team existed, but I never really saw it on paper. 4 committed to UCLA!! One to Stanford, 2 to USC, One to UofA and another three to Arizona State! 2 to Notre Dame, one to Michigan and another to LMU! Another to an Ivy! That's 11 in the Pac12 alone, Congrats to all, including the ones I didn't mention!!
> 
> http://www.scblues.com/Default.aspx?tabid=155712



That team has always been talented and is a great example of colleges recruiting players not teams.  This team, as talented as it is, was the 4th or 5th best team in the ECNL Southwest conference.  Two other teams won ECNL national titles from the conference in 5 years and one of those teams lost in the finals once and the semifinals once.  This begs the question of why couldn't a team with that much individual talent win a championship or even get close?  I know what I think.


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> That team has always been talented and is a great example of colleges recruiting players not teams.  This team, as talented as it is, was the 4th or 5th best team in the ECNL Southwest conference.  Two other teams won ECNL national titles from the conference in 5 years and one of those teams lost in the finals once and the semifinals once.  This begs the question of why couldn't a team with that much individual talent win a championship or even get close?  I know what I think.


Oh please please share what you think - I think we think alike.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LadiesMan217 said:


> Oh please please share what you think - I think we think alike.


I think that if the Golden State Warriors lost in the first round of the playoffs after adding Durant that Bob Meyers would have had to do something about it.  Two players on that team will be starters on a likely college cup team this year.  The coach of that team told a player that will likely be a starter this year on a Pac 12 team that she would never play for a P5 conference team.  You tell me what the problem is....


----------



## gkrent

LadiesMan217 said:


> Oh please please share what you think - I think we think alike.


Chemistry? Same reason u17s didn't do so well in wc??


----------



## Lambchop

PLSAP said:


> Crazy seeing such a stacked roster commitment wise and in general!  I mean, I always knew that team existed, but I never really saw it on paper. 4 committed to UCLA!! One to Stanford, 2 to USC, One to UofA and another three to Arizona State! 2 to Notre Dame, one to Michigan and another to LMU! Another to an Ivy! That's 11 in the Pac12 alone, Congrats to all, including the ones I didn't mention!!
> 
> http://www.scblues.com/Default.aspx?tabid=155712


Congratulations to all the accepted, committed players.  Ultimately it is your academic success that is most important.  Have fun playing in college.  For the few chosen across the country good luck on the National team.


----------



## Zerodenero

PLSAP said:


> Crazy seeing such a stacked roster commitment wise and in general!  I mean, I always knew that team existed, but I never really saw it on paper. 4 committed to UCLA!! One to Stanford, 2 to USC, One to UofA and another three to Arizona State! 2 to Notre Dame, one to Michigan and another to LMU! Another to an Ivy! That's 11 in the Pac12 alone, Congrats to all, including the ones I didn't mention!!
> 
> http://www.scblues.com/Default.aspx?tabid=155712


As MAP mentioned, as loaded as that team was, they rarely played together as a unit. But prior to the age split, part of that team, and part the younger 00/01 were a lockdown perennial power team that all committed after winning U15 ecnl, led/orchestrated by Tad Bobak....BIG difference in leadership, BIG difference in cohesiveness, BIG difference in results. That group was turbo charged v8 w/the ability to play any which way the opposing side wanted. 

Woulda like to see that U15 group vs bakers u15 play. I Gotta feelin that bakers kickball approach to his forwards wouldn't be so dominant vs a stout back line with LB in goal (Ucla), KW & MH on the back wings (Stanford/Yale), KB & MD in middle (Norte Dame/UCLA).


----------



## packmule

NoGoal said:


> And she comes from a very good family!
> 
> It must be the club soccer cost, because I am surprised there isn't more Africian American girls playing soccer.


All biracial kids with an African American parent is considered African American. Let's not try to down play that facts.

Second, let's not straight up assume that its cost keeping more African Americans players off the soccer pitch for ECNL teams. As one person mentioned, there are many youth sports out there. Soccer might not be at the top of an African American families list. Plus you have to consider the demographics of the areas these soccer teams pull from. The percentage of African Americans in those areas is well below the 6% average for of So Cal.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> As MAP mentioned, as loaded as that team was, they rarely played together as a unit. But prior to the age split, part of that team, and part the younger 00/01 were a lockdown perennial power team that all committed after winning U15 ecnl, led/orchestrated by Tad Bobak....BIG difference in leadership, BIG difference in cohesiveness, BIG difference in results. That group was turbo charged v8 w/the ability to play any which way the opposing side wanted.
> 
> Woulda like to see that U15 group vs bakers u15 play. I Gotta feelin that bakers kickball approach to his forwards wouldn't be so dominant vs a stout back line with LB in goal (Ucla), KW & MH on the back wings (Stanford/Yale), KB & MD in middle (Norte Dame/UCLA).


Exactly!  Tad did more with part of this team!  Add in a few U17 YNT starters and other top level talent and you would think that the championship would be a lock.  It just goes to show how important a coach is.  Against the back line on Tad's team it would have been no contest against the Baker's.  Picking the right coach is so crucial at at any age but it is an absolute necessity when players are young.


----------



## MakeAPlay

packmule said:


> All biracial kids with an African American parent is considered African American. Let's not try to down play that facts.
> 
> Second, let's not straight up assume that its cost keeping more African Americans players off the soccer pitch for ECNL teams. As one person mentioned, there are many youth sports out there. Soccer might not be at the top of an African American families list. Plus you have to consider the demographics of the areas these soccer teams pull from. The percentage of African Americans in those areas is well below the 6% average for of So Cal.


I don't think it is money.  Not as many American born parents of African descent play soccer.  It's much more common to see pickup basketball and football being played.  Soccer is perceived to be a country club sport in a way in SoCal in the non-Latino community.  Unless a African American kid has a foreign born parent or one that played soccer when they were young the odds are lower that they will be exposed to it in a club setting.


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> Chemistry? Same reason u17s didn't do so well in wc??


Also the style of play, that team added even more fire power from the 1999 Bobak/Rennie team his year (due to the age change) and finished middle of the standings.


----------



## NoGoal

Zerodenero said:


> As MAP mentioned, as loaded as that team was, they rarely played together as a unit. But prior to the age split, part of that team, and part the younger 00/01 were a lockdown perennial power team that all committed after winning U15 ecnl, led/orchestrated by Tad Bobak....BIG difference in leadership, BIG difference in cohesiveness, BIG difference in results. That group was turbo charged v8 w/the ability to play any which way the opposing side wanted.
> 
> Woulda like to see that U15 group vs bakers u15 play. I Gotta feelin that bakers kickball approach to his forwards wouldn't be so dominant vs a stout back line with LB in goal (Ucla), KW & MH on the back wings (Stanford/Yale), KB & MD in middle (Norte Dame/UCLA).


Nailed it, my DD played for that Blues ECNL team at U15.  Style of play and leadership issues.  Reason my DD turned down a roster spot on that team at U16 and moved to Eagles instead and my family loves Blues!


----------



## NoGoal

packmule said:


> All biracial kids with an African American parent is considered African American. Let's not try to down play that facts.
> 
> Second, let's not straight up assume that its cost keeping more African Americans players off the soccer pitch for ECNL teams. As one person mentioned, there are many youth sports out there. Soccer might not be at the top of an African American families list. Plus you have to consider the demographics of the areas these soccer teams pull from. The percentage of African Americans in those areas is well below the 6% average for of So Cal.


I didn't mean to offend.  I was thinking more why the inner city Africian American girls aren't playing soccer.  The one's that do play are successful coming from suburban cities.  Meaning there are even more untapped ulittle talent in those areas.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> .....The coach of that team told a player that will likely be a starter this year on a Pac 12 team that she would never play for a P5 conference team.  You tell me what the problem is....


To that I, more importantly that player says....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> To that I, more importantly that player says....


Yeah she is definitely showing him.  It also shows that beauty is in the eye if the beholder and IMHO any girl that wants it bad enough and that has sufficient support can play college soccer.


----------



## PLSAP

Soccer said:


> No, do not assume a 2019 Grad is 2001.
> 
> 2000's can be 2019 grads too.  July - December kids born in 2000 can graduate in 2019.
> 
> She is the only 01 on the roster.


I don't mean to sound like I'm oblivious, I was not assuming that 2019 = 2001 born. I know how the school year works and the club year in comparison to when I child is born. I apologize if I came off like that.

However, during the kindergarten years of the 2016-2021 class, a lot of schools still started school in late August to even late September. For most schools, the cutoff date was early December. With that being said, that only leaves December born babies and some November born (depending on the location and how late in the month) to having to wait until the next year. That means, without looking at the stats for the amount of babies born in 2000, there is about a 1/6 chance of having to wait until the 2019'ers. Roughly 17% chance. Which, really, is nothing if you think that the probability of you being you is much much smaller and as close to impossible as you can get but there are millions and millions of unique people across the world. But also add in the fact that this is a soccer team. Now, of course, these girls could have ended up playing softball or basketball, which are the two other sports that kids typically can start very young at. 1/3 chance of it being soccer statistically speaking, (not factoring in parents history with the sport, older siblings, or even the fact that they live in proximity of a very successful youth club for girls). That prob. goes down to 1/18 of a chance. Add in that they could have chosen to quit, (even tho unlikely as it is ECNL), gotten injured (maybe an ACL, which is quite common for the female side), or moved away from the club. Then, also add in that this is out of a team itself, and say the team started out with about 18 players (I didn't feel like going back to the page and checking), the probability that 8 out of the eighteen, all together on one team, were all  ended up having to wait until the next school year is quite unlikely.

That of course does not factor in that some parents may have wanted their kids to wait the extra year and so a couple of those girls may have be in the Class of 2019 because of that. It does not consider that the age split might have had a couple girls playing a year up on a team that is labeled for 2000's but was U15 team before it became 2000 and 2001. I don't know. You sound like a SCB parent, and I do not mean to insult you with an excessively long tirade that began with my own inability to correctly word what I was noting about the team, however, it is completely understandable for one to think that the team, with even basic common sense and the knowledge given on the page, to think that KW is not the only 01 on the team. Especially given the fact that the '00's are heading into their senior year, and may be losing some players/have some conflicting issues with players/ and heading into a composite year afterward, and may need some more players maybe even just to guest play.

I was not _assuming_. But if she is the only 01, and you are a SCB parent, which it sure seems like you are, (and I say that with the most respect to the club and its teams and parents), then she is the only '01. Thanks for the insight


----------



## NoGoal

PLSAP said:


> I don't mean to sound like I'm oblivious, I was not assuming that 2019 = 2001 born. I know how the school year works and the club year in comparison to when I child is born. I apologize if I came off like that.
> 
> However, during the kindergarten years of the 2016-2021 class, a lot of schools still started school in late August to even late September. For most schools, the cutoff date was early December. With that being said, that only leaves December born babies and some November born (depending on the location and how late in the month) to having to wait until the next year. That means, without looking at the stats for the amount of babies born in 2000, there is about a 1/6 chance of having to wait until the 2019'ers. Roughly 17% chance. Which, really, is nothing if you think that the probability of you being you is much much smaller and as close to impossible as you can get but there are millions and millions of unique people across the world. But also add in the fact that this is a soccer team. Now, of course, these girls could have ended up playing softball or basketball, which are the two other sports that kids typically can start very young at. 1/3 chance of it being soccer statistically speaking, (not factoring in parents history with the sport, older siblings, or even the fact that they live in proximity of a very successful youth club for girls). That prob. goes down to 1/18 of a chance. Add in that they could have chosen to quit, (even tho unlikely as it is ECNL), gotten injured (maybe an ACL, which is quite common for the female side), or moved away from the club. Then, also add in that this is out of a team itself, and say the team started out with about 18 players (I didn't feel like going back to the page and checking), the probability that 8 out of the eighteen, all together on one team, were all  ended up having to wait until the next school year is quite unlikely.
> 
> That of course does not factor in that some parents may have wanted their kids to wait the extra year and so a couple of those girls may have be in the Class of 2019 because of that. It does not consider that the age split might have had a couple girls playing a year up on a team that is labeled for 2000's but was U15 team before it became 2000 and 2001. I don't know. You sound like a SCB parent, and I do not mean to insult you with an excessively long tirade that began with my own inability to correctly word what I was noting about the team, however, it is completely understandable for one to think that the team, with even basic common sense and the knowledge given on the page, to think that KW is not the only 01 on the team. Especially given the fact that the '00's are heading into their senior year, and may be losing some players/have some conflicting issues with players/ and heading into a composite year afterward, and may need some more players maybe even just to guest play.
> 
> I was not _assuming_. But if she is the only 01, and you are a SCB parent, which it sure seems like you are, (and I say that with the most respect to the club and its teams and parents), then she is the only '01. Thanks for the insight


Or a parent drinking major kool-aid from his DD's coach who advised to make DD repeat the 8th grade at another middle school.  She will be a year older and guaranteed him she will get a full scholarship in the process.  #wtf #whichuniversity


----------



## Kicking it

Can someone clarify - Top Drawer Soccer listed their picks for the "ECNL Standouts from the Championships". They had Trinity Moyer-Rodman from SoCal Blues listed. But, was she even there? I watched the Blues semi and part of the final game because I really wanted to see her play, but I swear she wasn't there! (Or maybe changed her jersey #)?


----------



## Striker17

She was there. Watch the final they just won- #20. Third goal she set up FIRE. She is fantastic


----------



## Kicking it

Striker17 said:


> She was there. Watch the final they just won- #20. Third goal FIRE. She is fantastic


Darn! I was traveling and was trying to stream the final game but was having trouble so I only saw bits of the first half. Wonder if there is a way to see the final now?


----------



## MakeAPlay

#20 was fabulous.  If I was her parenting would have her working with a private trainer but she is a game changer for sure.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> #20 was fabulous.  If I was her parenting would have her working with a private trainer but she is a game changer for sure.


Dennis Rodman is to busy negotiating a US nuclear weapons disarmament deal with North Korea though.


----------



## MakeAPlay

This is an excellent interview of Anson Dorrance. He touches on the GDA, ECNL, college soccer and international soccer. Very insightful. Notice what he says about college soccer and it's value in the 18-22 age band globally.

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/ask-a-coach:-uncs-anson-dorrance_aid42067


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> This is an excellent interview of Anson Dorrance. He touches on the GDA, ECNL, college soccer and international soccer. Very insightful. Notice what he says about college soccer and it's value in the 18-22 age band globally.
> 
> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/ask-a-coach:-uncs-anson-dorrance_aid42067


Zoro had a similiar opinion years ago and he was right.

As for Anson mentioning the relative age effect.  IMO, seeing more 4th qtr calender year players is due to the old club soccer cut off being 8/1.   Club teams were loading up on the bigger players born Aug to Dec. Now with the clubs mandated to use calender year.  We should he seeing more Jan-April birth years.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The keeper for the U15 Blues Baker team committed to UCLA for the class of 2020.  That is 2 Blues players for them for 2020.  Expect #20 and #6 to be next.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> The keeper for the U15 Blues Baker team committed to UCLA for the class of 2020.  That is 2 Blues players for them for 2020.  Expect #20 and #6 to be next.


Cali schools must love having so much talent in the backyard to help avoid out-of-state schollie costs?


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Cali schools must love having so much talent in the backyard to help avoid out-of-state schollie costs?


It definitely helps if you have a lot of local talent.  It eases that transition to college when you have family and friends close.  Outside of playing for Stanford and possibly Cal or an Ivy the local schools have a big advantage when it comes to courting local talent.  Usually if UCLA or $C (and to a lesser degree Pepperdine) come calling and make an offer they usually get the local player.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> It definitely helps if you have a lot of local talent.  It eases that transition to college when you have family and friends close.  Outside of playing for Stanford and possibly Cal or an Ivy the local schools have a big advantage when it comes to courting local talent.  Usually if UCLA or $C (and to a lesser degree Pepperdine) come calling and make an offer they usually get the local player.


Agree. If memory serves, when my DD was on her second or third visit to Santa Clara they were in the ballpark of 50% for freshman year then a little more each successive season depending upon players performance.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Agree. If memory serves, when my DD was on her second or third visit to Santa Clara they were in the ballpark of 50% for freshman year then a little more each successive season depending upon players performance.


There is definite value in staying in state.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> There is definite value in staying in state.


I wonder if the privates (Stanford, $C, Pepperdine, Santa Clara, LMU, etc.) just simply go for the talent that fits their needs without much thought as to 'in-state/outta-state' consideration? There's gotta be a benefit to being private versus public at some level and in some states (SoCal being primary) that are facing huge financial crisis?


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> I wonder if the privates (Stanford, $C, Pepperdine, Santa Clara, LMU, etc.) just simply go for the talent that fits their needs without much thought as to 'in-state/outta-state' consideration? There's gotta be a benefit to being private versus public at some level and in some states (SoCal being primary) that are facing huge financial crisis?


All those schools that you mentioned are good schools so that helps.  I think that there are several different strategies that those schools employ.  Stanford obviously recruits from the YNT pool with little regard for out of state or in state.  It helps that California is blessed with the largest pool of talent so for many they don't have to worry about the out of state vs in state issue.  $C is a top 25-20 academic school with a big time sports program and robust alumni network in SoCal (one of the 3 most desirable locations to live in) so they have a huge advantage too.  Pepperdine, Santa Clara and LMU are all good schools with tons of benefits.  I think that when they are recruiting out of state players they are on equal footing in terms of cost with the two major state schools (UCLA and Cal) because the out of state tuition for those schools put them in the same price range for out of state players.

Any way that you slice it most of the in state schools that play soccer are pretty good choices.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> All those schools that you mentioned are good schools so that helps.  I think that there are several different strategies that those schools employ.  Stanford obviously recruits from the YNT pool with little regard for out of state or in state.  It helps that California is blessed with the largest pool of talent so for many they don't have to worry about the out of state vs in state issue.  $C is a top 25-20 academic school with a big time sports program and robust alumni network in SoCal (one of the 3 most desirable locations to live in) so they have a huge advantage too.  Pepperdine, Santa Clara and LMU are all good schools with tons of benefits.  I think that when they are recruiting out of state players they are on equal footing in terms of cost with the two major state schools (UCLA and Cal) because the out of state tuition for those schools put them in the same price range for out of state players.
> 
> Any way that you slice it most of the in state schools that play soccer are pretty good choices.


It's really a goldmine for those schools and in many instances for the players as well. The alumni network IMO is one of the most overlooked aspects of the recruiting process. I'm glad you mentioned that especially for those that peruse these pages for a nugget of recruiting insight. That is HUGE IMO.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> It's really a goldmine for those schools and in many instances for the players as well. The alumni network IMO is one of the most overlooked aspects of the recruiting process. I'm glad you mentioned that especially for those that peruse these pages for a nugget of recruiting insight. That is HUGE IMO.


I agree 100%.  Having a strong alumni network is HUGE.  This is where the Ivies really stand out too.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree 100%.  Having a strong alumni network is HUGE.  This is where the Ivies really stand out too.  Good luck to you and your player.


Same to you and yours


----------



## Lambchop

GoWest said:


> I wonder if the privates (Stanford, $C, Pepperdine, Santa Clara, LMU, etc.) just simply go for the talent that fits their needs without much thought as to 'in-state/outta-state' consideration? There's gotta be a benefit to being private versus public at some level and in some states (SoCal being primary) that are facing huge financial crisis?


Another advantage to attending a private university like USC, SU, SCU, USD, LMU, Pepperdine is that you are more likely to get all the classes you need in order to graduate in four years.  Even as an athlete with preference, sometimes you just can't get the classes you need when you need them to progress in your major so might have to go an extra semester or two at a public university that is impacted.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lambchop said:


> Another advantage to attending a private university like USC, SU, SCU, USD, LMU, Pepperdine is that you are more likely to get all the classes you need in order to graduate in four years.  Even as an athlete with preference, sometimes you just can't get the classes you need when you need them to progress in your major so might have to go an extra semester or two at a public university that is impacted.


Its also a bonus going to a small private school where world class professors have twenty people in a class, vs. 300 or more in one of the  mega state institutions.


----------

